# US Impressive in Scrimmage vs. Puerto Rico



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> LAS VEGAS (AP) -- If the Americans play as well as they did at times Tuesday night, they might not even miss the guy sitting behind the basket.
> 
> The U.S. team made an impressive debut, winning all four quarters of a scrimmage against Puerto Rico before a Thomas & Mack Center crowd that included injured teammate Kobe Bryant.
> 
> ...


.
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/more/08/01/bc.bko.uscamp.ap/index.html


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Great. Sounds like they were terrific. If they can maintain that defensive intensity throughout, no one else will have a chance.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds good. This game airs on ESPN2 on Thurs. night. 11pm EST.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Sounds good. This game airs on ESPN2 on Thurs. night. 11pm EST.


it's a new game. same teams. 

last night's game, they set the score back to zero after each quarter, but had it been "official" USA would have won by nearly 40 points.

i like that every player played and every guy scored too.

now that's more like it!

:usa:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good news. Team USA is BACK!

**** the haterz.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Good news. Team USA is BACK!
> 
> **** the haterz.


Relax man, these are just preparation games, they don't mean nothing and it's even better not to show too much in this kind of games  

btw there's kind of an unwritten rule that host always win a preparation game


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> it's a new game. same teams.
> 
> last night's game, they set the score back to zero after each quarter, but had it been "official" USA would have won by nearly 40 points.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, ok. I was wondering about this after I made that post. Thanks mizenkay. I'll be watching.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

DOMINATION Returns.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

any torrents anywhere?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> any torrents anywhere?


This scrimmage wasnt televised.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

can get highlights on nba.com


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> This scrimmage wasnt televised.


The revolution will not be televised.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Whack Arnolds said:


> DOMINATION Returns.


_Domination isn't what this team needs to be focusing on, and Mike Krzyzewski was dead wrong for telling them that they needed to dominate from quarter #1.

If it takes a loss for this team to get focused, so be it.

village idiot and your friend,
Chris Sheridan, ESPN _


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TM said:


> _Domination isn't what this team needs to be focusing on, and Mike Krzyzewski was dead wrong for telling them that they needed to dominate from quarter #1.
> 
> If it takes a loss for this team to get focused, so be it.
> 
> ...


If were dominating, won't we be winning?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Chris Sheridan is a moron, and his logic is even more moronic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

TM said:


> Chris Sheridan is a moron, and his logic is even more moronic


That was an actual qoute by Chris Sheridan?

What an idiot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TM said:


> _Domination isn't what this team needs to be focusing on, and Mike Krzyzewski was dead wrong for telling them that they needed to dominate from quarter #1.
> 
> If it takes a loss for this team to get focused, so be it.
> 
> ...


Haha. He's just pissed he has nothing to write about. What was his article today? He was parsing how many times Kobe said "they" instead of "we" when talking about TeamUSA?

What a rube.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Before the olympics the USA beat PR pretty badly in a scrimmage too, didn't they?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> That was an actual qoute by Chris Sheridan?
> 
> What an idiot.


No, not an actual quote. It was a summary. Read this...

http://myblogdevils.eponym.com/ ("Chris Sheridan, Instigator du Jour)

i believe several posters on this board could do his job.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

chris sheridan is the biggest wet blanket.

total loser.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone read this qoute from Sheridan's recap of last nights game:


> After a sluggish first quarter in which they missed eight of nine 3-point attempts and led just 29-26 (so much for the idea of dominating every single quarter)...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=2539099

I'm sure that he'll point out every quarter the U.S doesnt dominate just to try to show that his idiotic comment about Coach K was true.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

yes

his attempt to be sarcastically funny was just stupid


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Haha. He's just pissed he has nothing to write about. What was his article today? He was parsing how many times Kobe said "they" instead of "we" when talking about TeamUSA?
> 
> What a rube.


 I actually emailed him a response to that pathetic article


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Does anyone know when the next televised game will be?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Mondat night


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The complete schedeule is here.We play exhibitions against China on Monday and Brazil on Tuesday then the World CHampionships begin a week from sunday against Lithuania


http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_training_schedule.html


----------

